# SR Suntour Epicon LOD Dämpfer



## rtomic (31. März 2008)

hi
 ich überlege mir ein merida bike zu kaufen und schwanke noch zwischen dem am-800 und dem am 3000
 im 800 ist ien suntour epicon lod dämpfer eingebaut und ich frage mich was der kann oder wie gut der im gegensatz zum im am 3000 eingebauten fox dämpfer ist 
 mfg


----------



## rtomic (3. April 2008)

hallo? kann mal bitte jmd antworten? is ne einfach frage nach den funktionen von dem dämpfer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtomic (6. April 2008)

naja vielen dank für die auskunft... ein so schlechten service hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen... jetzt weiß ich welchen dämpfer ich auf jeden fall nicht fahre 
 vielen dank


----------



## Mr.T (6. April 2008)

Entschuldige mal... scheinbar fährt keiner den Dämpfer, sonst hättest Du sicher ein Paar Eindrücke und Berichte erhalten. Alles andere wären nur Mutmaßungen die nichts aussagen. Die technischen Details sollten ja bekannt sein.
Und was sollen denn bitte die Leute von SR Suntour sagen: Ja unser Dämpfer ist supertoll den musst Du unbedingt kaufen? Ich meine was sollten sie sonst sagen.

Aber ok dann sage ich halt was- ich hatte den letztjährigen Luftdämpfer in der Hand (der dem epicon zumindest auf den ersten Blick sehr ähnlich war) und er sah für seinen Preis sehr hochwertig aus, außerdem habe ich ihn mal in einem Prototypenrahmen eingebaut um damit einmal übern Hof zu rollen- da hat er gemacht was er sollte. Eine fundirte Aussage kann ich also nicht abgeben.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (8. April 2008)

rtomic schrieb:


> hi
> ich überlege mir ein merida bike zu kaufen und schwanke noch zwischen dem am-800 und dem am 3000
> im 800 ist ien suntour epicon lod dämpfer eingebaut und ich frage mich was der kann oder wie gut der im gegensatz zum im am 3000 eingebauten fox dämpfer ist
> mfg



Hallo,

Unser Dämpfer kann auf Grund des Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses auf jeden Fall mit dem Fox dämpfer mithalten! Er bietet alle Features die du brauchst um anständig radln zu können, zudem ist er auch noch relative leicht. Die Rücklaufquote der Dämpfter lag im letzten Jahr unter 2%.

Gruß

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE TEAM


----------



## MarcusMai (15. April 2008)

also ich habe mir das xms 08 zugelegt und nach ca. 5km fahren muss ich feststellen, der dämpfer ist kaputt, denke ich zumindest.

ich kann das zugstufenrädchen nicht mehr verstellen und er steht auf der kleinsten - (minus) stufe und federt nicht mehr ganz von alleine aus (entlastet)

vielleicht mache ich was falsch, habe jetzt mal testweise zwischen 120-200PSI in das dingen gepumpt, aber mehr tut sich da nicht.

viell. jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## mahaju (28. September 2008)

ich hatte ihn auch, und nach ca 1800km war er am Arsch... Habe ihn jetzt gegen einen RS getausch


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (29. September 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> ich hatte ihn auch, und nach ca 1800km war er am Arsch... Habe ihn jetzt gegen einen RS getausch



Hallo,

Es tut uns leid, dass du Probleme mit unserem Dämpfer hattest. Wenn du uns diesen einschickst checken wir ihn gerne durch und tauschen ihn gegebenenfalls gegen einen neuen aus.

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE TEAM


----------



## mahaju (30. September 2008)

Er wird schon von meinem Händler eingeschickt, und ich hoffe ich bekomme die Kohle wieder 
LG


----------



## krawallbruder (22. Februar 2010)

also ich habe mir den dämpfer grade neu gekauft und er kam schon kaputt bei mir an dies war schon mal nicht gut habe ihn gleich zurück geschickt und mir wurde gesagt das eine dichtung drin kaputt war weil er nicht mehr ausgefedert hatte mal sehen wie der neue dämpfer sich macht wenn er hält ist er gut für den preis


----------



## rasumichin (23. Februar 2010)

ich fahre den Dämpfer jetzt seit ca. 2000km und bis jetzt hat er meine 100kg kampfgewicht immer zuverlässig abgefedert. Seit einer winterlichen Ausfahrt hat er angefangen ein wenig zu schlurfen, aber funktion ist nach wie vor gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlkaefer (10. April 2011)

@rasumichin 

Auf wieviel PSI hast du dir den Dämpfer eingestellt? Denke wir haben das gleiche Kampfgewicht 

Gruß Markus


----------



## rasumichin (12. April 2011)

hm, hab das fully vor weihnachten verkauft, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich meist irgendwas zwischen 9 und 10,5 bar drinnen, so genau weiß ichs aber nicht mehr


----------



## Tiki84 (9. August 2011)

Hat jemand Probleme mit Knarzgeräuschen aus dem Dämpfer? 
Sie waren plötzlich da und haben mich die gesamte Tour über begleitet. Nach etwas Öl aufs Tauchrohr war alles wieder gut. 
Doch wo kommen diese Geräusche her?


----------



## Heckisack (5. September 2011)

Ich hänge mich hier mal an bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache:

Seit meinem Rahmenbruch "steckt" mein Epicon LOD auch im eingefederten Zustand fest. Ich habe ihn ausgebaut, komplett entlüftet, wieder aufgepumpt. Die Druckanzeige der Pumpe zeigt auch Druck an, bei Druck auf das Ventil des Dämpfers strömt auch wieder Luft aus, Tauchrohr bewegt sich aber kein Stück.

Ist da noch was zu retten oder war das der endgültige Exitus? Sehr viel km hat der Dämpfer nicht auf dem Buckel, geschweige denn viele Geländefahrten.

Wäre schade drum....


----------

